# Should I worry about my viszla messing with garter snakes?



## vizslarunner (Oct 20, 2010)

WE have tons of em in our yard, and tucker is always finding em and playing with him, I know they're not poisonous, should I worry about him getting bitten? I'm mostly worried about him getting hit in the eye or on the nose or something. 

Right now I've been trying to just tell him to "leave it". Apparently that only works for treats, and sticks!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

well i'm sure you pup is super smart as all of ours are but, i don't think they are smart enough to determine species of snakes. If they think it's cool to play with the gardners or what have you what tells them that a rattle snake isn't a toy also?

I don't have many snakes around us but i was already planning on if needed, buying a toy snake hiding it in the yard and let Laszlo find it then beat the **** out of it and show him that those are BAD NO NO's!!!!

to each their own but i'd hate to see a post later saying your pup is gone because of a snake bite or something.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

as Looney, I'd deffo try and reinforce that snakes are baaaaad!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

As being the resident expert on snake bites since Ruby was bit by a rattlesnake at 4 months old in the face......don't use a fake snake to train. It only excites the dog.

The only way to truly train is to go through snake prevention training. They use live snakes and a shock collar to train....sounds awful but saves a dog's life. I am still on the hunt for a class here in Florida.

Looney - I will fill you in on all of this on Sunday during our puppy play date. There are snakes all over Florida.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Mine get taught from day one to leave snakes or reptiles of any type. Now they will point one, but won't go near it. I would be teaching the pup that all snakes are bad.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/rattlesnake-adversion-training.html

Took rattlesnake aversion training class last year.

Last week on a walk we came across a 5 foot garter snake across the road. Darn dogs just ran right over the thing as it sunned itself. Never even slowed down.

Wife was a bit startled.

Hope the smell is different. Otherwise I wasted money.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

RBD don't ever think you wasted your money. Ive had one run over the top of a non poisonous snake a few months after his first avoidance clinic. After his second clinic I have seen him leap five foot sideways when he caught sight of part of a water hose in the field with grass around it. He doesn't stop hunting, he just doesn't take chances with anything that could be a snake.
They just may need a reminder class this year.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks TexasRed,

The dogs will take another class this summer. The adversion trainer did said he trains on rattlesnakes per area and that they do have different smells. Here we use the Western Rattlesnake. 

But like any training, repetition is the key to success.

RBD


----------

